# Shout Horray for Lidl



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Lidl comes out winning again . . . the 2006/07 ACSI Camping book is on sale from Monday 22nd May for only £4.99

http://www.lidl.co.uk/gb/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20060522.p.Camping_Guide_Europe_2006_2007


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Vic!! :lol: Ana xx


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Nice one vicdicdoc, i will be there.

Bob


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i got one from kingswood caravans (bristol) 1/2 price last week 
it will be in use saturday and the next 3 weeks 
i hope it's as good as it reads and there are no extra charges


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

My husband has just phoned me re the ACSI book - says it looks very different to the one we had last year and wonders if it is just a guide on sites without the discount?? Of course there isn't a book actually to browse through, all are sealed! Can anyone tell me if it includes the very excellent discount or not?? Thanks!! Ana x


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

STOP ?? the ACSI book they are selling is NOT the ACSI card ?? it is just a list of camp sites recommend by ACSI so be carefull ?? unless that is what you want ?


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I lidl book is different to my camping card acsi book, I know they also do a guide to campsites.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Hooray... :wav:


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

£1.99 at Ropers Caravan World, card is in the inside cover of the book, about 300 more sites than last year.

http://www.ropersleisure.co.uk/framepage.asp

Ralph


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Thank you for that .... we wanted the discount and not just a guide to sites available!! :lol: Ana x


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

I wonder is this too much to ask? We have been unable to get the ACSI card this year in Ireland. When I saw the posting about Ropers, I tried e-mailing them, but our address, which doesn't have a zip code, was not accepted, so the e-mail didn't go. Could I ask if anyone is picking up a copy in the next couple of days, if they could also get one and post it to me? We are leaving for France on 3rd June, so it would need to be sent by the end of this week. If anyone is willing to do this, if you pm me, I can arrange to send you an international money order, to cover card, guide and postage.

I realize it's a lot to ask, so if there are no takers, I will perfectly understand.
Mary


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Mary I have PMed you

Ralph


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

If there is any Moderator out there, Ralph's P.m to me has not arrived and he is offline. Is there any way of checking and putting it through to me?
thanks
Mary


----------



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

i have got book "lidle" "no card " what is the discount is thre a site ?
were do i obtain card ? any info please?


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

If the book from lidl is the CampingCard ACSI book the card should be on the inside on the foldout bit of the front cover.

Ralph


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

read my earlier post the book isn't the ACSI Camping Card


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I see that now.

The one I mentioned for £1.99 is the real deal

Ralph


----------



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

no card in front cover


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

I'm having difficulty with contacting Roper Leisure too ... seems Welsh addresses cause a problem as well as Irish ones!! It says I have invalid characters in the address field....  Ana x


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

you can get one for £2.50 + £1.50 on eBay, Still one available

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/950-Campsites...itemZ8415348784QQcategoryZ26476QQcmdZViewItem

Ralph


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ralph and all,

Thanks to Ralph's link to the ebay seller, I've ordered the card and book, postage to Dublin is £3.23 and it should be here in plenty of time for our hols! Yippeee.

MHF scores again!
Mary


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Mary i dont think the card is in the book . i got the book last year in Lidle i used it all over france etc.for sites ,but i had to buy the card seperatly i found the card very usefull......aido


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Its not the Lidl book

Ralph


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

This does have the discount card with it ... clear details are given by the seller. It was a good price! Thanks Ralph! :lol: Ana x


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

by the way, I got the book from lidl, the ASCI Camping Guide 2006/2007, an excellent addition to my campsite book colection, with 4100 sites in 25 countries. In fact I like it more than the others I have.

Ralph


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Well I bought both. The Lidl one is very comprehensive and a good general site book. 

I then contacted Ropers in Yorkshire by phone, spoke to Katie who could not have been more helpful. Posted yesterday and arrived today. First class service and very friendly.

Give Ropers a phone --not Washington they had no idea about the ACSI book.


----------

